# Can you haul 1 horse is a 2 horse streight?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes you can. Make sure to put the horse on the "inside" (driver's) side of the trailer. That is, the side farthest away from the edge of the road.


----------



## CasperE1 (Aug 23, 2020)

Oh great! My I ask why that is?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You can always haul 1-horse in a 2-horse trailer.


When you load and only have one animal aboard you put the animal to stand in the side that will be closest to the road center.
Here in the USA that is left side stall of a straight load trailer.
If in European countries it is opposite what we do here.
Reason for this is all roads regardless of how many lanes of travel in each direction are built with a "center" crown to road surface for water drainage/runoff.
This allows the trailer to not tend to pull you off the pavement so easily if a narrower surface you travel on...
Its a safety thing...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

It balances better, I don't know why but it does. Perhaps because of road camber? 

You could also remove the partition and let your horse have more room. 

Now this has made me wonder! I'm in the UK so a single horse would be on the right of the trailer or, the off side. Cars here have a near and off side just like horses, is it the same in the states?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Not sure on that foxhunter, the near side thing...


We drive our cars sitting behind the steering wheel on the left.
This also with how our roads are driven puts driver to the left side of travel lane, [the crowned side of the road surface] hence horse also stands in a 2-horse on the left in the US.
When we pass oncoming traffic think of it this way...we pass driver left shoulder to driver left shoulder.
Passenger is never introduced to the critical handling of the vehicle.
How that works of near/off...think that answers your question but not positive.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I agree with what is said above. Most 2 horse trailers have a removable divider too, so you could take it out if you wish and it is easier to load and unload. Also the hoses will probably self center then.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> It balances better, I don't know why but it does. Perhaps because of road camber?
> 
> You could also remove the partition and let your horse have more room.
> 
> Now this has made me wonder! I'm in the UK so a single horse would be on the right of the trailer or, the off side. Cars here have a near and off side just like horses, is it the same in the states?



But your steering wheel is on the right......so wouldn't the near side be on the right? But on horses, it's the left, so that could get confusing! 


I've never heard anyone use near or off side with vehicles where I live in Arizona. But if I did, I would assume the driver's side is the near side. But maybe that's just because I'm always thinking horses and both horses and driver's side is on the left side here, so..........


But you know, if I understand what you're saying correctly, what you said makes perfect sense, because that would still put the single horse towards the center of the road......correct? Basically, you always want the extra weight towards the center of the road and not where it could pull the trailer off the road if a tire went off the edge or something.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@trailhorserider - Foxhunter is right; the nearside in a car is the passenger side, the side closest to the kerb and the driver's side the offside.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, you can haul one horse in a two horse trailer, and it doesn't really matter what side the horse goes on.


When I haul Miss Lacy by herself, she loads on the passenger side because when I haul her with one of my boys, that's her side.


Honestly, I can't tell any difference no matter what side the horse is on, but I pull with an F-350 dually. Maybe there's a difference with a lesser truck but there isn't with the F-350.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Smaller the truck the more influence the trailer has on the tow vehicle. Towing packages have come far and with addition of stabilizers and such that can be reduced but still a consideration.


----------

